# putting a wood stove in my pole barn



## terp393 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi im new to wood stoves and I picked a older stove up for 20 bucks that I had seen on the side of a house. I'm going to be putting the stove in my pole barn. My biggest question is how do I go about piping the chimney out side I see there are diffrent ways I can do it, and what type of piping will I need and all that jazz  thanks for the help


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2014)

It will depend on the construction of the barn. Here's a starter:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/barn-stove-flu-questions.131220/


----------



## terp393 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks . The barn is 25x32x15 high. Poured concrete floor. I was looking at possibly coming off of the stove 90ing out side then 90ing up once I was out of the barn a taking it up past the peak of the barn


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2014)

That is usually much more expensive than going up straight and out the roof, especially for the long run of class A an exterior chimney will take. Remember the  10-3-2 rule. for the chimney height above the roof.


----------



## terp393 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I was looking at  a chimney kit from tractor supply  would u use there products or would u look else where?


----------



## Tjones2507 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have the same questions I will check back in to see other answers


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2014)

terp393 said:


> Thanks for the info, I was looking at  a chimney kit from tractor supply  would u use there products or would u look else where?



I am not familiar with what they sell. What would probably work best is a cathedral ceiling support box, but this depends on the roof construction. 

Ideally you want to go straight up through the roof. Barns however create a unique situation. The connector pipe is going to be tall, perhaps much taller than the chimney pipe outside. That is going to cool down flue gases, a lot which can increase creosote production. For this reason it's best to use double-wall connector inside the barn.


----------

